# Information on USA "G" Scale Trains



## Savannah (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, all ~ I'm in a bit of a quandary and I'm hoping someone may be able to help. I have been assigned a final exam that requires finding out information about "G" scale model trains. Specifically the logistics and supply chain involved. USA Trains was my company and understandably it is their busy season and they don't have time to help. So I thought maybe I could approach this from another direction. My instructor said most of the companies have their trains built in factories in Mexico. Would any of you know the name of these factories? I know it is a total shot in the dark, but my project is due Sunday and I'm beginning to get desperate. Anyway, if you think you could be of assistance, I would greatly appreciate it. If I've posted in the wrong area or forum, my apologies. Thanks!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Most are made in China not Mexico. Look up Sanda Kan. 
LAO


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't help you out to much but I think most are built in China.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are built in China by Mexicians.
I'm sure some good typer will pipe up history for you. I know on Aristo Fourms side bar that is info 
welcome to Aristo Craft Trains .com;;;; I think


----------



## Savannah (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help...I'll follow up on those leads.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I know USA trains at some point manufactured here in the United States, but then moved production to china. Someone might correct me if I'm wrong but I think the same manufacturer in China that produces the molds, etc for USA trains also a couple of others. 


What kind of class is this project for? I would suspect that the teacher/professor has some sort of interest in model trains? I'd love to hear more about why, what, where, etc about the project. 



Craig 

Edit * G scale is kind of a misleading name. It's better to say G gauge or trains that run on 45mm gauge track. This encompasses a variety of scales from 1/32, 1/29, 1/24, 1/22.5, 1/20.3 and 7/8th! But since you've been assigned USA trains it makes it a little easier. 


Look up Kader too. I think I remember reading that they bought out sanda kan a while ago. It was quite a big issue in the large scale world when this happened.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USA Trains history (from Wikipedia) USA Trains started out as part of Charles Ro Supply Company, the biggest train store, as well as America's largest Lionel dealer. USA Trains is a family-run business, started by father and son Charles Ro senior and junior.
Charles Ro Supply Company was established in and it started out as a beauty shop business of 4 salons with sixty hairdressers but moved into the hobby business when Charles Ro, Sr. began selling used Lionel trains at one of the storefronts in Everett, Massachusetts. In 1972 Ro started purchasing directly from Lionel to sell them mail-order. By 1980, Ro had completed Lionel's first million dollar order. Also at this time, the company moved to a new location in Malden, Massachusetts into an old supermarket building. 
In 1982, Lionel moved production to Mexico, not producing model trains for 9 months. To make up for this, Ro began selling German-made large-scale model trains that were suitable for outdoor use. Realizing their popularity, Ro began making his own large scale model trains under the name *Charles Ro Manufacturing Company*. In 1989, business was moved into a new building, its current location, in Malden, Massachusetts with 3 storys and over 50,000 square feet. Until 1995, when manufactuuring was moved offshore, USA Trains were manufactured at this new location which also served as the store.
Manufacturing in China was done by Sanda Kan, which was later purchased by Kader.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry, I am giggling over Marty's remark that they are made in China by Mexicans. Oh the visual..... 

I love you guys... 

Fil


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the printing on some of the cars may still be done here in Massachusetts. You would have to contact them to find out for sure.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Savannah, I have sent you a private message. Dennis.


----------

